# What is going on with my pine trees?



## MidGAOutdoor (Apr 7, 2011)

.we have been noticing this for a while now. earlier in the year it wasn't this bad. this is the worst one. is this something they do or are they gone? there are 8 or so more like it. if they're gone ill just cut them and saw them before they die and rot.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

Any answers you get on this forum are going to be pure guesses as nobody can actually see or touch the trees.

Your best bet for a good answer is your local Extension Agent. In Georgia they can be reached at 
extension.uga.edu.

They will have somebody come to your property and assist you.

George


----------



## Tree Hugger (Sep 1, 2011)

In the fall the older needles will turn brown and fall. I've had some browning at other times of the year when there is a long period between rainfall's.


----------



## Brian T. (Dec 19, 2012)

If all the pines in your district look like this, I'll make a wild guess and say "drought stress."
Do as GeorgeC suggests = If you have a Rural Economics/agriculture agent, call them.


----------



## Brian T. (Dec 19, 2012)

Another thing: Look very closely at the bark = do you see any little gobs of pine pitch, all about the same size? 
If yes, take out your pocket knife and very carefully scrape a few of them off. Is there a hole underneath each one of them, maybe 1/8" in diameter? If there is, the tree is infested with bark beetles and it's likely a goner. The pattern of tunnels under the bark, in the surface of the wood, will tell you which bark beetle species it is.


----------



## mark_f (Sep 13, 2015)

If you are in the west or Canada I would also suspect bark beetles. It's a long story but we are getting into a very bad time with them, especially in Canada where there is no break in the forest to stop them.


----------



## MidGAOutdoor (Apr 7, 2011)

I'm thinking its what they do. in middle ga USA


----------



## djg (Dec 24, 2009)

A couple of years ago, three of mine did that and by Spring, they were all brown - dead. So I had to cut them down. The trunks were still very solid and full of sap. This fall, I noticed one more of my trees appears to be doing the same thing. I'll wait until Spring and then remove if dead. Around here in IL, they say it's a fungus. I'm not sure about that.

The bottom line, for what it's worth, I'd wait and see. The wood still should be usable by Spring.
And in the meantime, do as other suggested; contact your local extension.


----------



## bschiltz (Dec 30, 2013)

http://extension.uga.edu/about/county/index.cfm

This ought to help you track someone down with local knowledge.


----------



## Jimmyjack (Jan 16, 2016)

blister rust?


----------

